# 08 Brute driveline noise.



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

Hey all. Looking for some help with a driveline noise in my 08 750. Sounds like it could be in the transmission near or behind the secondary clutch somewhere. Loadind and unloading the driveline causese the "clank" noise. 

Is this normal? Machine is brand new. I was there when it was first run, and it made a VERY significant clanking noise, but dissipated to a milder noise. Only has 50km on it now. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine did the same when it was newer, mostly when going down hill and I let off the throttle.


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

i believe you're talking about the noise that i've got. All brutes do it when you let off the gas. If i'm correct, its a sort of self tensioner that resets the belt....or tightens it back up when you let off the gass...or something along those lines. I though it was my front end when i firtst got my brute, but kept listening and rode other brutes and found that it is a common noise. Somebody correct me on what the actual mechanism is please!!! ha.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

most likely the secondary backshifting my P650 does this too


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear it pretty good if i'm going them stop the rear brake. I hear it all the way till i stop. Like a hopping clank noise.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine does it when I have been in the throttle hard and let out suddenly


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont get that noise after that. only when rear is semi-locked up from the brake


----------



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

This noise can be reproduced by applying the brakes in rapid succession(front or rear)

I was looking at the service manual today and wonder if it can be the output bevel in the transmission. I hate to say I rode a newer Po-Po lately and there was none of this driveline slop.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thats where i believe the noise to be also. i never hear it though unless sliding on locked rear tires.


----------



## Bigdog29485 (Mar 25, 2009)

engine brake engaging and disengaging on the belt? I get it going down steep hills when only being slowed by the engine brake.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Was playin around today and noticed My P650 does it when sliding the rears too !! The poor condition of my beltwas prob causin the secondary noise i was hearin


----------



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

I guess the question is now, do I ask the dealer to look into it and have their 16yr old mechanic tear into it or just accept it as "normal" and ride it out. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they all do it


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine does too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My P700 has done that since the day I bought it new in 04. It's a Kawie thang.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Another old thread that sort of describes the SRA "clanking" noise I can't seem to eliminate. I can make it happen by loading and unloading the drivetrain...on and off the throttle. Any new solutions to this to this problem found? It does seem like it has to do with the motor moving relative to the shifter. Mostly notice it at slow speeds.


----------

